# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  COVID-19  Found in the Semen of Patients

## potlatch

*COVID-19 potential sexual transmission - researchers find virus in semen of patients*
Fox News ^ | 8 May 2020 

WASHINGTON (FOX 5 DC) - The novel coronavirus has been discovered in the semen of infected male individuals, according to Chinese researchers, raising the prospect that the virus could potentially be sexually transmitted. 

However, the study also raises questions: It doesnt explain how much viral load was present in the sperm, nor does it examine whether or not the virus could be transmitted through sexual activity. 

The study, conducted at Chinas Shangqiu Municipal Hospital, is described in a research letter published Thursday by the JAMA Network of medical journals. This research is the first to detect the virus in reproductive fluids. 

Further study is needed to understand whether safe-sex practices should be part of COVID-19 prevention efforts, according to medical experts who read the paper. 

These are intriguing results, John Brooks, chief medical officer for the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Preventions (CDC's) coronavirus response, told The Wall Street Journal. But it doesnt mean that semen is infectious, he said.

When were looking everywhere for this virus, were finding its footprints in different places in the body -- whether thats a trace or if its a big foot is very hard to say.

Authorities believe the coronavirus mainly spreads from droplets produced when infected people cough, which are inhaled by people nearby. No known U.S. infections have spread through sexual contact, Brooks said.

Chinese researchers said semen from six out of 38 coronavirus survivors tested positive for the virus. According to the paper's abstract, four out of the six individuals were in the acute stage of infection at the time of semen collection, and the remaining two had achieved clinical recovery."

Liona Poon, an obstetrics and gynecology professor at the Chinese University of Hong Kong, told the Journal that the study falls short of explaining how much viral load was present in semen.
Was it fragments or whole virus particulate? Until the virus is isolated and cultured, we dont know if its infectious, she said.

As of Thursday evening, there were more than 3.8 million cases of coronavirus worldwide; the virus had killed at least 268,877.

https://www.fox5dc.com/news/covid-19...-male-patients

----------

dinosaur (05-08-2020)

----------


## Hillofbeans

The question is here is why did they  these guys to jack-off in a cup if they were sick...

----------

Abbey (05-08-2020),Lone Gunman (05-08-2020),potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## Abbey

Why are they testing the  semen of infected patients? 

 How are  they, obtaining  it?

----------

Kodiak (05-08-2020),Lone Gunman (05-08-2020),potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> The question is here is why did they  these guys to jack-off in a cup if they were sick...


'chinese researchers?'

probably used a bull electroejac tool, all in the name of science, ofc.

----------

potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Why are they testing the  semen of infected patients? 
> 
>  How are  they, obtaining  it?


Russian collusion.

68570FD6-E2E3-4486-A360-49890D8CEAA2.png

----------

Hillofbeans (05-08-2020),nonsqtr (05-08-2020),potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

Having problems breathing?  Feels like an elephant is sitting on your chest?  Drowning?   Here, give us a sample in this cup.  Here's a porno to help.   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


I want to see the double blind study on whether providing semen samples improved or worsened survival rate.   :Dontknow:

----------

Hillofbeans (05-08-2020),Lone Gunman (05-08-2020),potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Why are they testing the  semen of infected patients? 
> 
>  How are  they, obtaining  it?

----------

Lone Gunman (05-08-2020),potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> The question is here is why did they  these guys to jack-off in a cup if they were sick...


Don't ask me, 4 of them were in the acute stage of infection and probably didn't know what was happening....  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Hillofbeans (05-08-2020),Lone Gunman (05-08-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Why are they testing the  semen of infected patients? 
> 
>  How are  they, obtaining  it?


They didn't explain that, it's the ol' "don't ask, don't tell" story I guess, lol.

----------


## potlatch

> 'chinese researchers?'
> 
> probably used a bull electroejac tool, all in the name of science, ofc.


I didn't fully think about the results of posting this article....

----------

Lone Gunman (05-08-2020)

----------


## East of the Beast

Probably had their prostate milked.Not pleasant from what I am told.

----------

Lone Gunman (05-08-2020),potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Probably had their prostate milked.Not pleasant from what I am told.


It takes an experts hands and it is explosive. 















so I’m told.

----------


## potlatch

> Probably had their prostate milked.Not pleasant from what I am told.


I guess when you're sick, probably medicated, and have tubes in you everywhere you don't notice one more pain happening...…..  :Dontknow: ……… who knows?

----------


## Big Dummy

> I guess when you're sick, probably medicated, and have tubes in you everywhere you don't notice one more pain happening...….. ……… who knows?


Do you think Bob Kraft went two days in a row, to a Chinese masseuse, because it was painful?

----------

Hillofbeans (05-08-2020),potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

This must be the biggest NO DUH I have read in a long time!  :Geez: 

Any Virus than can live long outside the body will survive in bodily fluids like blood and semen. The only thing of medical significance is if it would be restricted to same like AIDS..........


 :Lame:

----------

Lone Gunman (05-08-2020),potlatch (05-08-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

cant see to much problems getting a sample, all you need to new uniforms for the nurses......


7681e62230b125ac60d7072d29081f7d.jpg

----------


## potlatch

> Do you think Bob Kraft went two days in a row, to a Chinese masseuse, because it was painful?


Hey, I'm not a man and am glad not to know much about all this hinky stuff....   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (05-08-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> This must be the biggest NO DUH I have read in a long time! 
> 
> Any Virus than can live long outside the body will survive in bodily fluids like blood and semen. The only thing of medical significance is if it would be restricted to same like AIDS..........


Yeah, we learned about all those 'body fluids' passing the aids virus - but they say this may not be transmitted that way. Remember when Rock Hudson was found to have Aids and the Actresses he had kissed were all frantic??

----------


## Big Dummy

> Hey, I'm not a man and am glad not to know much about all this hinky stuff....


It is not nice for your man to ask. It is your obligation to return the pleasure as best as you can. Some things take research and practice. 

What you don’t know and he does, may make him seek it elsewhere.

 A saint in the day, a devil in the sack. Is a mans desire for marriage.

----------


## potlatch

> It is not nice for your man to ask. It is your obligation to return the pleasure as best as you can. Some things take research and practice. 
> 
> What you don’t know and he does, may make him seek it elsewhere.
> 
>  A saint in the day, a devil in the sack. Is a mans desire for marriage.


Being as I don't watch football I was not familiar with Bob Kraft and his visit to a prostitute. I was thinking in terms of homosexual activities...……..  :Geez:

----------


## Big Dummy

> Being as I don't watch football I was not familiar with Bob Kraft and his visit to a prostitute. I was thinking in terms of homosexual activities...……..


You live a sheltered life.

----------


## potlatch

> You live a sheltered life.


You have no idea of the life I've lived, lol, and caring about football is not a priority!

----------

Lone Gunman (05-08-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

> You have no idea of the life I've lived, lol, and caring about football is not a priority!


Football? Who is talking about football? You have no idea about sex. That is what we are talking about.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Hey, I'm not a man and am glad not to know much about all this hinky stuff....


You're suggesting it was a male nurse? lol  :Wink:

----------

Big Dummy (05-08-2020)

----------


## potlatch

> Football? Who is talking about football? You have no idea about sex. That is what we are talking about.


Yeah, that's what happens when a Stork delivered all 5 of my babies...… well, 2 were twins so it took 2 Stork that time. Enough of this crap.

----------


## jirqoadai

apears china is truely fucked.

----------

Lone Gunman (05-08-2020)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Yeah, that's what happens when a Stork delivered all 5 of my babies...… well, 2 were twins so it took 2 Stork that time. Enough of this crap.


See , you confuse breeding with sex. A whole wide world out there, but you kept yourself sheltered in a box.

----------


## potlatch

> You're suggesting it was a male nurse? lol


This is what my reply was to. Not to the original topic but to his 'Bob Kraft - masseuse' comment. And since I'm not a football fan I didn't know who Bob Kraft was and assumed it was a homosexual encounter. 



> Big Dummy;
> Do you think Bob Kraft went two days in a row, to a Chinese masseuse, because it was painful?





> potlatch;
> Hey, I'm not a man and am glad not to know much about all this hinky stuff....


I think I'm through with this thread, lol.

----------


## potlatch

Just posting a short note to apologize to @Big Dummy and @nonsqtr for my responses earlier. I'm sorry I was short tempered. Big Dummy kindly apologized to me and we are both OK.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

nonsqtr (05-08-2020)

----------

